# F250 Prices



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

I see a local dealer advertising "e price" of $53XXX for a loaded Lariat (ultimate Lariet pkg) 4WD, crew, 6.7 diesel,pretty loaded out. Sounds good hunh?
This includes a $1500 rebate and $1500 for financing with Ford.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

should be able to get it down to around 48-49k.


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

whats msrp, should get at least 10k off 2013


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

that rebate of 1500 and 1500 is a 2014 rebate the 2013 have more rebate.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

get out the door pricing after all rebates ( find out what you have to do to qualify for the rebates) And all taxes and dealer service fees and doc fees. That's the number to work on. Any one can throw out a internet price cheaper than others but the out the door is what you pay. Here at my dealership the doc fee is 100 dollars we have no dealer service fees or over priced add ons. My best price on that truck would be 53,946.00 and then 6.25% sales tax and registration and all fees no more than 275.00. that's on a truck with a MSRP of 62,135.00. That's pricing that truck at 500 under invoice and using the 1500 rebate and the 1500 Ford finance cash. There could be other rebates you qualify for like active military or college student or if you own a ranger that would reduce that even more. There are also private offers from ford that your sales man can pull using your last name and zipcode.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

List is $62,375 including destination.


----------



## madbayrunner (Oct 25, 2013)

oil patch actitivity is driving up truck prices. I bet the same truck in Phoenix is $10k less than Tx


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Just bought 13 F150. Got $9700 off of MSRP after all the rebates. You'll get about 1/2 that off a 14.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Invoice is the same in phoenix as it is in the Houston region. I worked in the Pheonix region for over 10 years and never went back of invoice until I moved back to texas. Texas ( Houston region in general ) Is the best place to buy a truck in the united states. And yes the destination is in the MSRP. That is a trick some dealers play in adding back in the destination fee but here at Gulf Coast Ford we do not. As long as the out the door price with all fees and taxes is only the 6.25% tax plus around 275 in registration and license and doc then you are getting a good deal. The only fee we add is a 100 dollar doc fee and I am including that in the 275. Some dealers add a dealer service fee or they add for window tint scotch guard ect.. that brings the price up after the fact.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Most of the ones I see at this dealer have the 3.31 axle. I plan to get a 25 to 27 foot boat and was thinking I would need the 3.55 for towing. What do you think?


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> Just bought 13 F150. Got $9700 off of MSRP after all the rebates. You'll get about 1/2 that off a 14.


I just bought a '13 f150 xlt and it was $10,000 off give or take couple 100. MSRP was 37,xxx and I got it for 26,xxx. Some pretty good deals right now. I looked around for a couple days on the internet and planet ford on 45 were the best prices I could find up on the north sode


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> get out the door pricing after all rebates ( find out what you have to do to qualify for the rebates) And all taxes and dealer service fees and doc fees. That's the number to work on. Any one can throw out a internet price cheaper than others but the out the door is what you pay. Here at my dealership the doc fee is 100 dollars we have no dealer service fees or over priced add ons. My best price on that truck would be 53,946.00 and then 6.25% sales tax and registration and all fees no more than 275.00. that's on a truck with a MSRP of 62,135.00. That's pricing that truck at 500 under invoice and using the 1500 rebate and the 1500 Ford finance cash. There could be other rebates you qualify for like active military or college student or if you own a ranger that would reduce that even more. There are also private offers from ford that your sales man can pull using your last name and zipcode.


curious- why is there incentive in owning a ranger?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I've heard these last few days of the year are the best times to buy. Dealers trying to get that inventory down as far as they can for tax purposes.... Gotta pay taxes on everything they have on hand as of Dec 31


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes in my opinion I would get the 3:55 gears. I have the 3:55 in my 2011 and love it. The only ones we order with the 3:31 are the 4x2's. The one I was pricing did have the 3:55.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

the ranger rebate is a owner loyalty thing when they did away with the ranger the put that rebate in affect. It ranges from 500-2000 depending on the truck. The old gotta sell before dec 31st is not true. 90% of the vehicles on the lot now are 2014's already. But we do push hard to sell cars every end of every month. The best time to buy is the last weekend of the month.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Billphish said:


> Most of the ones I see at this dealer have the 3.31 axle. I plan to get a 25 to 27 foot boat and was thinking I would need the 3.55 for towing. What do you think?


That's 4 to 5 thousand lbs. If it's a PSD it won't even know that boat is back there with a 3.31. If you were towing a 10k lb or more, I'd say get the 3.55.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> That's 4 to 5 thousand lbs. If it's a PSD it won't even know that boat is back there with a 3.31. If you were towing a 10k lb or more, I'd say get the 3.55.


 If I was only going to pull 4 to 5 thousands lbs. I would just stay with a 1/2 vehicle. The boats I'm looking at rigged and ready to fish on a trailer are about double that.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

X2 stay with the 3:55 there is no reason for the 3:31 the 2 Mpgs maybe better come on that ain't worth it. Like I said I have the 3:55 s and a long bed f350 sw and I get 17 all the time and up to 20 mpg highway.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

3:31 vs 3:55 is a mute point. These trucks have so much power it don't matter. 
I have a F350 CC/LWB/4x4 with 3:31 and have no regrets. Mini excavator, fork lift, midsize tractor and accesories, goose neck full of light poles no issues. Hell I have had the truck spin the tires trying to get into traffic with a mini x on the trailer.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Billphish said:


> If I was only going to pull 4 to 5 thousands lbs. I would just stay with a 1/2 vehicle. The boats I'm looking at rigged and ready to fish on a trailer are about double that.


. I doubt there are many 27 ft boats that will strain an F250 with the 3.31 unless you're pulling the life boat for the Merrimack.

Even if it strains it a little... Is it worth the $4000 or so of incentives you will be giving up to order a 2014 with the 3.55? That's the question at the end of the day.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

If you order a truck it is no different then buying one off the lot. You get the same incentives and discounts. You can actually benefit if the rebates go up. And you guys are right the 3:31 will pull the load just fine I just prefer to have the 3:55's and the Majority of the trucks have the 3:55 any way at least on my lot.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> If you order a truck it is no different then buying one off the lot. You get the same incentives and discounts. You can actually benefit if the rebates go up. And you guys are right the 3:31 will pull the load just fine I just prefer to have the 3:55's and the Majority of the trucks have the 3:55 any way at least on my lot.


you've got the same incentives on 2014 models as you do on 2013 models? If that's the case, then yeah. Order a 2014 and get it exactly the way you want it.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

The op is looking at 2014's from the start not 2013's. The 2013 do have 2000 more rebate but there are not many left out there to chose from we have 0 left here.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

My mistake. I assumed 13 based on the discounts. Just bought a 2013 F150 and there were an additional 3700 in discounts and incentives on 2013 models.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

you are correct the F150 13's have alot more then the 14's. Then again we all have alot of 13's still on the lot the 14's just started coming in.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> you are correct the F150 13's have alot more then the 14's. Then again we all have alot of 13's still on the lot the 14's just started coming in.


I live in Angleton and tried my best to work with GC on a 2014 F-350 that they did not have on the lot wound up buying in San Antonio , just could not justify spending $1900 more for a truck with a $2800 lower MSRP.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

*MPG*

Most XLT come with 3.31 and lariat King Ranch 3.55. I have owened both and 3.31 was better mpg by 2-3. but 15 pulling any trailer i hooked up to. Havent towed yet with new one with 3.55. I was fine with 3.31.


----------



## drathe3112 (May 30, 2008)

Planet ford took $15,000 off the top for my 2013 F250 king ranch and then rebates and 1.4% ford financing.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

drathe3112 said:


> Planet ford took $15,000 off the top for my 2013 F250 king ranch and then rebates and 1.4% ford financing.


I didn't quite get THAT good of a deal from planet ford, but when I bought my '13 in December, it was about $13000 of MSRP


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

H2 I wish I would have had the chance to talk to you when you were here its not only the Dealership but the salesperson at the dealership that makes it a good experience. The deal is always gonna be better if the truck is on the lot also if we trade for it there is a difference in the amount of money we get. Drathe3112 if you got 15k before rebate and then the incentive financing then some one made a Mistake and you sir got a truck that would bring more then you gave for it at auction or on trade the next day. Planet Ford does advertise really good prices that's why I always work an out the door figure that includes all fees and taxes that's the price you are truly paying and if you work out the door to out the door pricing you will see that the end price will be a lot closer then the advertised discounted price before taxes and fees.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Ckalltheway, you work at planet ford?


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Gulf Coast ford in Angleton


----------

